# Advanced LED lighting for Malawi Mbuna Cichlids



## adampowers22 (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi guys, this is the third advice and feedback post regarding my ongoing 177G L-shaped Mbuna aquarium project and the first topic in which I'm fairly confident in my initial design.

This lighting system is designed for maximum customization and automation with little regard for cost. For this tank the lights are especially important as they directly impact the quality of the YouTube Live stream that will be hosted from the tank once it's populated. I've tried a variety of diy solutions and sadly nothing can quite match the quality of a Kessil or equivalent high-end 6-9K LED. This setup will provide a massive amount of LUX with the ability to finely tune different regions of the tank for both day and night.

https://siclid.net/2016/04/13/advanced- ... -cichlids/

As always comment and suggestions welcomed!


----------



## Fish Jerk (Mar 9, 2016)

Blue background + high lighting looks the best on videos, it makes the whole tank grow. A ton of light with no background doesn't work that well.


----------



## adampowers22 (Nov 19, 2015)

Here's a video of the current background. It's blue but it is dark enough that the Mbuna colors pop very well...






You can also see the current background live right now:

https://www.youtube.com/user/adampowers23/live


----------



## joshmike (Apr 19, 2016)

nice video, led looks amazing


----------

